# Hurricanes and Such



## AWP (Sep 27, 2022)

Might as well have a nice "one size fits all" thread for hurricane stuff.

@Gunz you guys good to go?


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2022)

I figure we'll take a beating in Orlando. Not a @racing_kitty  beating, more of a 50 Shades of Gray beating.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 27, 2022)

AWP said:


> I figure we'll take a beating in Orlando. Not a @racing_kitty  beating, more of a *50 Shades of Gray beating.*



I've paid for less...


As always heres my nerd link during hurricane season.  Open it in google earth and it refreshes.  Its science...

NHC Active KML Feed


----------



## Muppet (Sep 27, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I've paid for less...
> 
> 
> As always heres my nerd link during hurricane season.  Open it in google earth and it refreshes.  Its science...
> ...



Cause we trust science these days! ;)


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 27, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Cause we trust science these days! ;)



Thank you.  I'm Glad someone got my joke.


Meteorologists Used to be the joke of all scientists but now they seem to be right just As often.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 27, 2022)

Stay safe all, my sister is in Sarasota and hunkering down.


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2022)

I live between Orlando and Daytona. We started seeing our first gusts about an hour ago. The eye is just west of Fort Myers right now.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 28, 2022)

Damn yall- stay frosty.


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2022)

Looks like Port Charlotte "won" the lottery with the eye making landfall closer to Charlotte than Ft. Myers.


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2022)

There is a dude 6-7 houses down from me WALKING AROUND WITH A LEAF BLOWER ON HIS DRIVEWAY AND SIDEWALK.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> There is a dude 6-7 houses down from me WALKING AROUND WITH A LEAF BLOWER ON HIS DRIVEWAY AND SIDEWALK.



Reminds me of storms at Bragg when Joe would be made to mop the parking lot. Lol


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> There is a dude 6-7 houses down from me WALKING AROUND WITH A LEAF BLOWER ON HIS DRIVEWAY AND SIDEWALK.


Ain't no one gonna tell a FL man what he can and can't blow.

Y'all take care.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 28, 2022)

Biden did it to try and make DeSantis look bad. NOAA helped him do it.


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2022)

Looks like this will track pretty close to Orlando Int'l and be a tropical storm. Another 14-16 hours and it will pass us. If it slows down, so much the better because they lose so much energy over land.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 28, 2022)

Don’t forget to put bacon in your pockets, so the search dogs find you first Be safe


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> Looks like this will track pretty close to Orlando Int'l and be a tropical storm. Another 14-16 hours and it will pass us. If it slows down, so much the better because they lose so much energy over land.


I would think rainfall would be a bigger threat then wind.


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> I would think rainfall would be a bigger threat then wind.



I'm up high, so flooding isn't a problem for me directly. Indirectly to me, infrastructure can flood out though.

With that said, my neighbor has a tree that's taking on a lean. Water-logged soil and surface roots do not like high winds.


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2022)

Slept about 3 hours last night, kind of a self-imposed "fire watch" you could say. Lots of rain, some wind, it was down to a tropical storm by the time it hit the Orlando area. We're seeing some sporty gusts here and there, but no obvious damage or anything in my neighborhood. The neighbor's tree has taken on a bit more of a lean. I have about 1 1/2" before the pool over flows.

As I'm typed this a squirrel ran across my front yard. Bruh, what are you doing?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 29, 2022)

AWP said:


> Slept about 3 hours last night, kind of a self-imposed "fire watch" you could say. Lots of rain, some wind, it was down to a tropical storm by the time it hit the Orlando area. We're seeing some sporty gusts here and there, but no obvious damage or anything in my neighborhood. The neighbor's tree has taken on a bit more of a lean. I have about 1 1/2" before the pool over flows.
> 
> As I'm typed this a squirrel ran across my front yard. Bruh, what are you doing?



Hopefully the gusts stay low.  That is what fucked the Canadian East Coast.   Ground was already saturated and 100+ year old tree's ripped root balls up.  Thankfully only a few small communities were hit with storm surges.


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2022)

The storm surge was strong enough that Fort Myers had a shark swimming down a street. The storm's low pressure/ "pull" partially drained Tampa Bay.

Hurricane Ian sucked water away from Florida's coast as it moved north

Here’s why Hurricane Ian is sucking water out of Tampa Bay.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 29, 2022)

AWP said:


> The storm surge was strong enough that Fort Myers had a shark swimming down a street. The storm's low pressure/ "pull" partially drained Tampa Bay.
> 
> Hurricane Ian sucked water away from Florida's coast as it moved north
> 
> Here’s why Hurricane Ian is sucking water out of Tampa Bay.



I remember sharks--and gators--swimming the streets of NOLA after Katrina.  That's nuts.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 29, 2022)

Fox News headline story has a picture storyboard showing some of the damage.  That is awful.

Fox News


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 29, 2022)

I don't think they had sharks in the streets but streets and houses, ended up in the Atlantic.

Photos: The Aftermath of Hurricane Fiona in Eastern Canada


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 29, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> I don't think they had sharks in the streets but streets and houses, ended up in the Atlantic.
> 
> Photos: The Aftermath of Hurricane Fiona in Eastern Canada



That was a rare event for y'all.  Almost like a noreaster.  It's hard to believe it had that much warm water that far to be that bad.

We get 'son of Ian' starting tomorrow.  NOTHING like what Florida got.  Expecting 4"-5" of rain, rind gusts to the 40s, and some localized flooding.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 29, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> That was a rare event for y'all.  Almost like a noreaster.  It's hard to believe it had that much warm water that far to be that bad.
> 
> We get 'son of Ian' starting tomorrow.  NOTHING like what Florida got.  Expecting 4"-5" of rain, rind gusts to the 40s, and some localized flooding.



Yes, they said it was a historic event.  They get hurricanes and tropical storms but never anything like this.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 29, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> I remember sharks--and gators--swimming the streets of NOLA after Katrina.  That's nuts.



Sharks with laser beams on foreheads? Sharknado?


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 29, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Sharks with laser beams on foreheads? Sharknado?


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 29, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Sharks with laser beams on foreheads? Sharknado?



In Katrina I was recalled to AD and assigned to fly with Coast Guard and army NG as enroute care RN.  It was just crazy.  You see people wading in the water, and 10 feet away would be a 8-foot shark or gator just swimming along, and the person would be none the wiser, couldn't see it.


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Sharks with laser beams on foreheads? Sharknado?



Florida sharks are hooked on meth. How else do you explain all of the teeth along our beaches?


----------



## Muppet (Sep 29, 2022)

AWP said:


> Florida sharks are hooked on meth. How else do you explain all of the teeth along our beaches?


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2022)

Took a drive around the neighborhood. Some streets look like a bomb went off. Others barely have any limbs down. I didn't see any home damage around here, but my wife has a coworker about 6-7 miles away who took 1/4 of an oak tree through her roof and into her dining room. Poor woman has owned the house less than a month.


----------



## Topkick (Sep 29, 2022)

AWP said:


> Took a drive around the neighborhood. Some streets look like a bomb went off. Others barely have any limbs down. I didn't see any home damage around here, but my wife has a coworker about 6-7 miles away who took 1/4 of an oak tree through her roof and into her dining room. Poor woman has owned the house less than a month.


My brother lives in Holiday, FL. No damage, no loss of power.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 29, 2022)

I KNEW IT!


----------



## JedisonsDad (Oct 1, 2022)

Kamala Harris ripped for claiming government's Hurricane Ian relief will prioritize ‘communities of color’ | Fox News


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> Kamala Harris ripped for claiming government's Hurricane Ian relief will prioritize ‘communities of color’ | Fox News



Think about how hard Harris had to work to make me wish Hillary Clinton was our VP.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 2, 2022)

AWP said:


> Think about how hard Harris had to work to make me wish Hillary Clinton was our VP.


They did the same kind of thing* with the COVID vaccine rollout*.

"Racism is OK, as long as it's directed at the right kind of people."


----------



## Muppet (Oct 3, 2022)

Here's our VP...


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Here's our VP...


Kamel toe and Joe are buffoons, always have been, always will be.

The smartest thing to come out of her mouth was Willie Brown's dick.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 5, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Kamel toe and Joe are buffoons, always have been, always will be.
> 
> The smartest thing to come out of her mouth was Willie Brown's dick.


DA SWO woke up today and chose violence.  Well done.


----------



## AWP (Nov 7, 2022)

Looks like Darling Nikki is coming to town this week. Yay...


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 7, 2022)

Yeah, we're supposed to get a bit of heavy rain from that.


----------

